# Satellite reception - Portugal



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Just back from the C&CC Rally at Touristcampo, Lagos. Excellent site, clean with fair restaurant, shop and bar, plus pool. One slight problem though is satellite tv reception for UK channels. Most people could not get a working signal with an 80cm dish, some old timers were running around muttering 'it worked last year'. It is advised as a fringe area (Western Algarve), but it is possible that the satellite had moved or been moved slightly and it is now definitely a very fringe area. Unless you have a 1.1m dish or bigger it is more hassle than use. Hope this is of some use to you going South for spring time.
Ps It snowed like the clapppers on the E80 between Vitoria-Gastiez and Irun in early March. Ended up with 4" of snow sliding off the overcab roof and landing on the bonnet, but a dab of the brakes saw it onto the road. The Spanish certainly have salting and snow clearance routines sussed.
TTFN


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

We were at this site in Oct/Nov 2007. Long termers past and present all advised dishes under 1 mtr would not receive UK TV. 
We agree it is a good site (but keep it to yourselves)


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

For full uk Bbc/Itv you would need a 1.2mtr dish min, no the sats have not moved its just the end of the footprint from the sat.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The footprint from the satellite is liable (and does) change... people don't always realise this! In fact, bet you didn't know there is going to be an extra Astra2 beam called 'central beam' soon?? Nor did I until a rep told me! Things change and quite often with satellite and normally without warning. For up to date info, sites such as www.lyngsat.org are useful.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Touriscampo Lagos*

Hi all,

We were there over Xmas last year and I was able to use my Maplin suitcase satellite system with it's small dish on 19.2.

There was another motorhomer with a Multimo dish 3 pitches away and despite our best attempts for over an hour, nothing at all.

Also managed to get a signal on 19.2 deg and Hotbird in Sicily using the Maplin set.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 120775 (Feb 26, 2009)

Why do you need to see British TV in Portugal?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

ryedaleman said:


> Why do you need to see British TV in Portugal?


 Sorry but why do folk post things like this :roll:

I can't see any point in the post at all, at the end of the day if you have a sat dish and want to watch TV so what, it is all down to personal choice.

We find one of the things that we enjoy is our MH is actually home from home and you don't want to be out every night, esp at this time of year to have TV on a dark winters night...............what is wrong with that ?


----------

